# differences between 2005 allez comp and allez expert???



## rustyspoke (Dec 30, 2004)

*2005 allez comp vs. allez expert???*

I'm a bit at a loss to the ~500euro difference between the 2005 allez comp and 2005 allez expert - they are identical as far as I can tell, the only difference being the new ultegra 10 on the expert, but this can't justify such a difference in price?  

Thanks for any differences others may know about or recommendations between the two and what the C3 vs. C4 carbon fork difference as noted below!

*Spec for Allez Expert:*
cadre AEROTEC alu wtih carbon rear and front forks. rear fork has zerts insert and front fork is F.A.C.T. C3(anyone know what this is?) with antivibration system (zerts)
Groupe and composants are new shimano ultegra 10v, seatpost is specialized Pave anti vibration. Stem is specialized pro oversized alu 7075. handlebars are carbone covered/antivibration, whellset is ksyrium equipe(I'm going to replace these with ksyrium elite)

*Only differences on Allez Comp spec are:*
1) front fork is F.A.C.T. C4 (what is the difference with C3 fork on expert?)
2) Groupe and composants are old shimano ultegra (9v)


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I must be looking at the wrong bikes because i saw a difference in the fork,headset,stem,handlebars,cassette,crand and bb,wheelset.


----------

